

Find Perfect Partners and Side Projects - NoahBuscher
http://beta.meeet.co

======
NoahBuscher
Have any questions or want an invite? Comment! I'll see what I can do.

~~~
alixaxel
Seems cool, I got it on my Sidebar feed, dunno why HN didn't picked it up.

~~~
NoahBuscher
We made a post to our landing page a long time ago that received a ton of
upvotes.

